# a priori



## leonv07

Salut,

Tenant compte du fait que le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle (même pas officielle dans mon pays), il y a des expressions que je ne comprends pas si facilement. Il y a par exemple _"a priori" _que, même si je comprends ce que ça veut dire en espagnol, je vois que vous utilisez différemment en français. Je voudrais donc savoir dans quels contextes ou dans quelles situations vous l'utilisez. 

Merci bien,

Leonel


----------



## OlivierG

Bonjour, Leonel 

Je dirais qu'on utilise "a priori" lorsqu'on veut donner son opinion, mais qu'on veut aussi indiquer qu'on ne dispose pas de toutes les informations pour juger.
Par exemple: 
"-Combien y aura-t-il de personnes au repas ?
- A priori, nous devrions être 8"
(sous-entendu, je ne suis pas certain, cela peut encore changer)

Mais "a priori" peut également être utilisé comme nom : "un a priori". 
Dans ce cas, cela signifie un préjugé, un jugement (généralement négatif) qu'on porte sur quelqu'un ou quelque chose sans le/la connaître vraiment.
Par exemple:
"- Il ne faut pas avoir d'a priori sur les Dupont. Quand on les connait, ils sont très aimables".

Enfin, il peut être utilisé comme adjectif. Dans ce cas, c'est le contraire d'a posteriori, et veut dire "avant".
Par exemple:
"Il faut effectuer un contrôle a priori de la comptabilité de nos filiales".
(il faut contrôler avant qu'un problème ne soit signalé)


----------



## simoshred

Salut tout le monde 
J'ai du mal a comprendre la signification de " a priori " j'ai verifie dans le dictionnaire et tout ce que j'ai pu capter c' est qu'on l'emploie lorsqu'on fait reference a un fait anterieure.

Donc pouvez vous m'illustrer ce signifie "a priori" ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Chimel

C'est assez proche de "à première vue". Cela sous-entend que ce qui suit est un premier avis, un fait provisoirement considéré comme avéré, mais sous réserve d'autres éléments qui pourraient modifier ce jugement. Je ne vois pas la "référence à un fait antérieur" dont vous parlez.

Exemple:
- A priori, je n'ai pas d'objections (à première vue, après une première analyse de la situation... mais je pourrais peut-être avoir des objections plus tard).

Dans un sens un peu plus large, et peut-être critiquable:
- A priori, il devrait gagner la course facilement (en principe, d'après ce que j'en sais pour l'instant)


----------



## Rand.ak

Bonjour,
Peut on utiliser " à priori " dans une phrase interrogative?
Telle que : vous arrivez quand à priori ?
Pour que la personne nous indique l'heure dont elle n'est toujours pas sure
Merci


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, on peut.
En fait, il serait préférable de dire :
_Quand prévoyez-vous d'arriver ?_


----------



## Rand.ak

Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## JClaudeK

simoshred said:


> j'ai verifie dans le dictionnaire et tout ce que j'ai pu capter c' est qu'on l'emploie lorsqu'on fait reference a un fait anterieure.


Je suppose que c'est ce que tu as déduit de la définition


> _LOGIQUE_ *A.−* _Loc. adv._ D'après des données antérieures à l'expérience.
> Antonyme:  _à posteriori_


?
Tu l'as dû mal interpréter:
_"d'après des données antérieures à l'expérience"_ = On suppose qc. avant d'avoir l'expérience nécessaire dans le domaine.


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai choisi seulement deux sens de 'a priori', pour mes exemples : au premier abord, l'incertitude.

(Par exemple dans une conférence de presse, les journalistes posent des questions au maire de la ville.)
1.
- Monsieur le maire, quelles mesures avez-vous prises pour améliorer les conditions de notre ville ?
- A priori, il faut discuter les problèmes budgétaires de la mairie. ( = Premièrement, avant tout)

2.
-Monsieur le maire, vous estimez l'élargissement des autoroutes dans combien de temps ?
- A priori, dans trois mois. (Je ne suis pas certain : d'après le premier exemple de OlivierG au #2 de ce fil)

Ces deux usages dans mes deux situations sont-ils corrects ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour Gemmenita

Même si l'étymologie le légitime, ton usage #1 m'est totalement étranger
Quant à l'usage #2, on peut effectivement interpréter "je ne suis pas certain", mais son sens premier est "avant toute étude/réflexion/interrogation"


----------



## Chimel

Le premier exemple de Gemmenita n'est effectivement pas naturel.

Dans le deuxième cas, j'en reviens au sens de _à première vue_ indiqué plus haut. L'idée d'incertitude est implicite (puisque ce n'est qu'une "première vue").


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup Gérard et Chimel,

Pour ma deuxième phrase, c'est d'accord, j'ai bien compris, 'à première vue' ça marche bien.

Mais pour ma première phrase, je crois que ce qui m'a embrouillée c'est 'Au premier abord' qui existe dans la définition présentée par _le Petit Robert _:


> Cour. *Au premier abord*, avant toute expérience. A priori, c'est une bonne idée. Il refuse a priori toute proposition (cf. Par principe).


d'où mon premier exemple !

1. Alors, 'a *priori*' n'a rien à voir avec 'la *priori*té' ?
2. Si c'est vrai, dans mon premier exemple, le maire devrait _seulement_ dire:
- 'D'abord/ Au premier abord, il faut discuter les problèmes budgétaires de la mairie.'  ?

Merci !


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

1. En effet
2. D'abord et au premier abord ne sont pas synonymes.


----------



## Gemmenita

Gérard Napalinex said:


> 2. D'abord et au premier abord ne sont pas synonymes.


Mais tous les deux passent dans la catégorie de 'En premier lieu'/ 'prioritairement,' n'est-ce pas ???

Alors ma deuxième question est en fait ceci :

2. Dans mon premier exemple, _et pour dire 'en premier lieu'_, le maire devrait _seulement_ dire:
- 'D'abord/ Au premier abord, il faut discuter les problèmes budgétaires de la mairie.' ?

Et absolument pas 'a priori' ! Oui ? C'est ça ?*




*Et je crois que c'est ça, puisque tu dis que 'a priori' n'a rien à voir avec 'la priorité' !


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Relisez la définition que vous citâtes de a priori : au premier abord y figure bien comme synonyme
QED


----------



## Chimel

Gemmenita said:


> 2. Dans mon premier exemple, _et pour dire 'en premier lieu'_, le maire devrait _seulement_ dire:
> - 'D'abord/ Au premier abord, il faut discuter les problèmes budgétaires de la mairie.' ?


Le maire devrait seulement dire _d'abord_, pas _au premier abord_ (ni donc _a priori, à première vue_).


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Oui!


----------



## Gemmenita

Aaaah, quelle vérité je viens de découvrir ici sur le sens de 'Au premier abord' !
au premier abord= à première vue = a priori

Chimel, Gérard, MERCI beaucoup. 

Et maintenant pourrais-je poser une autre question? Puisque c'est beaucoup plus clair maintenant pour moi...

- Est-ce que j'ai bien compris le sens des deux exemples cités dans _le Petit Robert_ ?

A priori, c'est une bonne idée. = À première vue, c'est une bonne idée, mais c'est l'avenir qui décidera : peut-être à l'avenir, je verrai qu'elle n'était pas tellement bonne.
Il refuse a priori toute proposition. = À première vue, il refuse toujours toute proposition mais à l'avenir il change d'avis et accepte.

Merci !


----------



## Chimel

Pour la première phrase: OK.
Pour la seconde: c'est plutôt le sens "par principe" (cf. la définition que vous citez à votre message #12), même si le sens "à première vue" est possible aussi, selon le contexte.


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, merci beaucoup, Chimel.
Pour la seconde, c'est parce que je n'ai pas compris exactement le sens de 'Par principe' dans le dictionnaire.
Pourriez-vous éclaircir, s'il vous plaît, ce que veut dire finalement la seconde phrase ?

Merci !


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

La seconde phrase signifie qu'il refuse toute proposition, sans même l'étudier.

Noter que l'emplacement de _a priori_ change considérablement le sens

Il refuse a priori toute proposition = il refuse toute proposition, sans même l'étudier.
A priori, il refuse toute proposition = d'après ce que j'en sais (mais je n'ai pas vérifié), il refuse toute proposition
A priori, il refuse a priori toute proposition = d'après ce que j'en sais (mais je n'ai pas vérifié) il refuse toute proposition, sans même l'étudier.


----------



## Chimel

Tout à fait !


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, oui, EXCELLENT, merci infiniment Gérard, c'est vraiment gentil !


Gérard Napalinex said:


> Noter que l'emplacement de _a priori_ change considérablement le sens


 Justement cet emplacement _au milieu de_ la phrase m'a paru un peu louche!


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> Le maire devrait seulement dire _d'abord_, pas _au premier abord_ (ni donc _a priori, à première vue_).


   Il pourrait dire aussi  _en premier lieu _(déjà dit) _/ dans un premier temps / au préalable... _qui ne sont pas non plus synonymes de _au premier abord. 
_
Perso, je dis (selon le contexte) : _  En principe, théoriquement, si tout va comme prévu  d'abord/en premier lieu/au préalable, _ou si c'est un substantif _préjugé._
Je comprends les sens cités aux posts 2 et 3, mais_ à priori_ (je l'écris avec l'accent) ne me viendrait pas spontanément, même à l'écrit. 

Pour le deuxième exemple du post 9 de Gemmenita, j'aurais dit : _ En principe / théoriquement, dans trois mois.   _
Ou sur un ton familier (dans le sens d'estimé) :  _À vue de nez... dans trois mois. _


----------



## Gemmenita

Infiniment reconnaissante, _Nico_.


----------

